# Clipping nails below the quick?



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a question on nails. Jinx have gotten a bit over grown  I know I know before everyone jumps in like crazy they are not like horrible growing under her toes or anything but they do click on the ground they just grow so fast and are insanely strong. I bought a really good set of clippers and still it takes all the strength I have to clip through them even the groomers have commented on how thick and strong they are. I am clipping them back right now a little at a time (don't want to get the quick) but I was thinking of when she goes to get spayed and under anesthesia asking them to clip them down short so then I can just keep them dremmeled short and not worry about clipping (of course I'd have to get a better dremmel the one I have does absolutely nothing) 

I know it hurts when the quick gets clipped so obviously i would never do it while she was awake but figured if I did it at the same time and then the first 24 hours of pain meds she'd have from being spayed that maybe it wouldn't be too bad unless there are other issues I'm not thinking of. This is why I'm here asking for advice for anything no matter the good or bad in this idea. If it would cause her any issues I absolutely would not do it and I haven't even asked the vet yet because even if my vet is ok with it I want to see if anyone has any negative thoughts about it first so I can make my own fully informed opinion.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Usually when I get a dog that hasn't had consistent clippings, the nails and quick will be really long. No matter what, I'll end up quicking the dog on several nails. I just apply some styptic gel and put some pressure on the nail till the bleeding stops. This especially happened with my most recent dog. She lived in the kennel till 9 months old so her nails were pretty long and she only had one or two clippings in her life. I quicked almost every nail the first time I cut her nails. She was in a bit of discomfort, but was fine 10 minutes after. After several nail clippings, her quick and nails are in the same shape as my other dogs. No more quicking and nails are short enough to not click on hardwood. I spoke to my vet and she mentioned that they will sometimes put a dog under, quick every nail because it is overgrown and just cauterize the nail to stop bleeding. By the time the dog wakes up, it's like nothing happened  I've quicked all my dogs when they were awake and they don't notice anything wrong after 5 minutes. The bleeding might restart if they have rigorous activity or go in water, but it stops quickly again when the clot forms once again and they don't favor the paw or anything. I think you should be more than fine if done when she is under.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks that's what I was thinking. I've had past dogs that I have quicked and they may ignore it, pull paw back, a few have jumped back and babied it for a few minutes but generally nothing big. However I think I did a bit too good of a job making everything a game as a puppy because anything grooming becomes a huge game with Jinx. Brushing, drying after coming in from the rain, clipping nails etc.. Right now I'm slowly working on calming her down so she's not such a goof ball during clippings and I know if I just quicked her it would turn into some big huge thing also right now while she's in heat she's acting weird about me touching her paws (she becomes a big emotional mess during heat) so she already doesn't want me touching her feet even just to rub them which she's normally fine with (and yes I have made her lay there and checked them over to make sure somethings not bothering her) she just doesn't want any of them messed with and it started when she went into heat (she did the same thing last heat also then stopped when she came out of heat) so I'm still going to continue doing her regular nail trimmings until then but would like to get them really short and precise one good time then keep them dremmeled after that these things are insane how quick they grow I have never had a dog with nails this thick (I've raised danes) and never had a dog grow this quick.. guess that's good nutrition?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ugh that sucks. I definitely understand weirdo behavior in heat! My girl now is insisting that she sleep with her entire body curled into a ball under my armpits. I have the worst muscle pain. Can't wait till this clingyness is over lol! 

I completely agree that it is good nutrition. Before I knew better, I had my previous dogs on ProPlan type food. I raised Goldens and only had to do their nails every couple months or so. Now on grain free and raw, I have to do it every two weeks. Otherwise they will claw my feet raw running over them! And I hear you on the thickness. I never had dogs with nails this thick before grain free and raw. I have these Millers Forge heavy duty nail clippers (they can even be used for docking!) and I still have to bear down when I cut the GSD nails.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't see any reason not to do it while she's under for her spay. It's much easier to maintain nails than it is to get them short after they've been long for awhile. Taking a little off every few days with the Dremel will eventually get them there, and allow the quick to recede between trims, but just clipping them down and getting it over with will be much faster. I wouldn't do that when a dog is awake, but asleep? Sure.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL I have those exact same clippers. I have a bad back and the pain goes through my arms and legs causing weakness so I don't always have the strength to cut them but when I do it still takes both hands and some major upper body strength. She is all RAW with supplements and I guess I may need to go to weekly clippings for now.

She is such a goof in heat she becomes super clingy and needy if you don't give her all your attention she becomes the biggest cry baby and gives you this mopey look like you're satan. OMG the appetite. I asked everyone on her first heat if an increase in appetite was normal during heat and everything anyone told me was they never heard of it some go off food but not an increase and now another heat and the same symptoms. I swear it's like she has cravings and she can never get enough food she will wake me up at 2 a.m. for a milk bone lol.

Thanks Debbie. I just feel bad like I'm some irresponsible owner trying to take the easy way out but I really think it would be easier on her to just get it over with. Granted she's not getting spayed for like 3 months (she's currently in heat) and I will up the trims for now to help out but I'd like to get them down good at that time granted if in the 3 months they are good with weekly clippings then I won't worry about it but good to know there isn't a negative side to it from the sound of it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

This is funny to me. I am in the same situation. Glad I am not the only one. I have also been lax in nail trimmings. And Bella is in full blown heat right now. I actually got some trimmed of a few of the tips yesterday. She doesnt like restraint. I held a toy in one hand and the clippers in the other. While she was focused on the toy, I put the clippers on the rug under the nail and just took the tip off. I will have to work on getting the others done today or tomorrow. 

When I was working at one of the vets, we had a client that wanted her Danes nails cauterized under anesthesia, she didnt like them to have any length. I dont remember the outcome of that though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon is so touchy about his nails, and as a pup I quicked him a couple of times, and you would think the world had ended - (puppy dramatics!). Keeta only gives me dirty look if I quick her, so I was spoiled in that it was not a big deal. Only issue with Keeta is that her nails are hard to read, and easy to quick when you are sure that you are only clipping excess. 

I have now been using a dremel, and things go so much smoother. Gryffon tolerates it better, the worry of quicking my dogs is gone so I'm more relaxed which in turn makes them more relaxed, and it goes quite fast. 

I was introduced to the dremel on this forum, and I'm ever so glad. Somebody posted this link, and after reading it, I went out and got a dremel and started using it right away:
How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

Gryff's nails grow super fast too! It's crazy trying to keep up with them. You know, my first dog, had him for 14 years, and not once did I have to clip his nails, they just naturally stayed short ( I did have to clip his spaniel-type coat every few months though - that was a quite the job - don't miss having to do that.)


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have dremelled them a few times but the dremel I have sucks! I have to hold this thing on a nail forever and it doesn't even take a layer off it constantly stops and gets ridiculously hot. She tolerates it pretty well she lays on her daddy's lap on her back getting a belly rub and I dremel her nails no big deal (she's not as happy with clippings but it's still a big game to her) I really think just getting a good short clip then buying a really good dremel is the best idea. Now to find a great dremel that's not insanely loud.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I can say I found only one vet that would clip and cauterize most are like "your dogs nails are just fine" but I do think they need to be shorter.

I bought this little dremel that is shaped like a pistol at home depot and it seems quite nice. Cordless so may not be something a groomer would use but for one dog at a time I have not run out of juice.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't see any reason not to do it while she's under for her spay. It's much easier to maintain nails than it is to get them short after they've been long for awhile. Taking a little off every few days with the Dremel will eventually get them there, and allow the quick to recede between trims, but just clipping them down and getting it over with will be much faster. I wouldn't do that when a dog is awake, but asleep? Sure.


Yeah during the spay would be best to get them short again.
When we get rescues with horribly overgrown nails, if their spay/neuter's within a week or so of arriving I try to leave them until their surgery, or nip just a bit off to be able to live with it until then 

PS. Those black nails are the worst, like horse hooves, the black ones are harder than the white ones. Plus on white (in a dog anyway) you can see the blood supply and know you're not going to clip too close.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I worked for vets, we would always trim the toenails while a dog was under for spay/neuter. It's just a nice extra service and it's a good time to do it. If I were you, I'd just ask the vet if they can clip them waaaaay back so that the quick recedes, then they will be easy to maintain. If they make all the nails bleed, no worry--they'll cauterize them and there will be no discomfort when the dog awakens.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Freestep that's exactly what I was looking to do. Have to vet cut them way back where they should be stop the bleeding from the quick and then maintain them from there. I have no problem paying them to do this not asking for anything for free but wanted to make sure I wasn't being mean for doing it or her paws being tender when she woke up obviously she would be on restricted exercise and on pain meds for 24 hours from the spay but just making sure I wasn't doing something mean.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No, it isn't mean, and she won't be tender or anything. Once the nail is cauterized, the nerves and blood vessels are sealed off and there is no pain or tenderness. 

I remember doing surgery on a Dachshund that had nails so long they were curling under and into his pads. If I remember correctly, we used a tourniquet to slow the bleeding, and whacked those suckers back as short as we could get them. It was amazing how hard and strong those nails were. Cauterized them, and when the dog awoke, he was so happy to find he could actually walk without pain!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been grooming dogs for 2 years now and to every person I see I recommend the dremmel. For one the dremmel will make the quick receed faster and make the nail shorter while the nail clippers will make the nail sharp and literally doesn't do anything for the quick. I've been using the dremmel on my dogs for almost 9 years and I love it. Because I bring Akbar and Isa to work everyday I get to dremmel them once a week and they are super short.


----------



## DeanNing (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey,

I'm using dremel for dog nails. It's very good product for pets. And I'm using pet nail grinder instead of nail clipper because nail clipper hurts my dog. I bought this from @bestdognailgrinder.com You should try this once, surely you will like it after using this once. And your pet also feel happy and stress free. Thanks.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

OK I know this is an old thread but didn't want to start a new one for what I'm sure is a common question.

I totally just quicked one of Willow's nails. We did all her front nails no problem, then the first back nail and instant blood. I normally don't have to trim her back nails as often as her fronts, and they probably didn't need to be trimmed, in all honesty, but I guess I was being paranoid. I didn't even think I'd trimmed very much but bloooooood.....

Willow didn't even yelp. Barely seemed to notice, and seemed kinda confused why I suddenly leapt up to get the cornstarch (will buy some of that strytpic stuff....). It seemed like maybe she was limping on it for the first few minutes (naturally she wouldn't "stay" when I went to get the cornstarch) but now it seems fine. 

Anyway, the bleeding's stopped and everything seems fine...she wasn't reacting when I'd touch the quick of that nail but whimpered a bit when I'd squeeze her toe. But should I restrict exercise for a bit now? What are the odds of this thing getting infected? I don't imagine a bandage on her back foot is gonna last long...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

banzai555 said:


> Anyway, the bleeding's stopped and everything seems fine, but should I restrict exercise for a bit now?


No


banzai555 said:


> What are the odds of this thing getting infected?


1 in 1,750,000


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I've always used the styptic and let them go back to normal activity and never had a problem pop up......because I've had a few over the years with black nails and couldn't make out where the quick was I retired the clippers.....in the end for me a Dremel was a "must have"....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you got the bleeding stopped it should be fine. Mine have broken nails out hiking and in one event very badly, but no infection or other problems stemming from it.



Shane'sDad said:


> I've always used the styptic and let them go back to normal activity and never had a problem pop up......because I've had a few over the years with black nails and couldn't make out where the quick was I retired the clippers.....in the end for me a Dremel was a "must have"....


Do you use the various grit drums or is there something specific? Still have not tried the Dremel with my current crew.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Fodder said:


> 1 in 1,750,000


I was thinking more like 1 in 1,500,000


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Nigel said:


> If you got the bleeding stopped it should be fine. Mine have broken nails out hiking and in one event very badly, but no infection or other problems stemming from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the various grit drums or is there something specific? Still have not tried the Dremel with my current crew.


I use a drum that's a medium grit....works pretty quickly yet not too quickly


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Petra's Dad said:


> I was thinking more like 1 in 1,500,000


So specific!

So, turns out it hasn't stopped bleeding. I decided to go for a run and just leave her crated so she'd at least be still, and when I got back I let her out and she got all excited thinking we're going for a walk. I glanced in her crate and there was no blood on her mat, but when she'd been walking around for a few minutes I started noticing little drops on the floor. (Very little drops, like...really not much at all but still noticeable). 

It's not bleeding as badly as it was when I first cut it, but that's definitely still fresh blood coming out. I applied more corn starch and might run to Walgreens to buy a styptic pencil (hopefully they have them....).

Ugh. I feel terrible.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a diamond carbide wheel, and I love it. I use it on my grooming dogs, and my own dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Don’t feel terrible. It happens. She’ll be fine.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cornstarch should work just fine..... I find it’s more about the combination of application and firm pressure for a couple minutes if she’ll allow it. I’ve stopped bleeding with pressure only as I don’t regularly keep cornstarch or the like on hand.

If you cut deep enough that it started bleeding again, then yes, I’d restrict running/jumping for the rest of the day.

But again, as everyone has stated, she’ll be fine. I learned on black nails as a teen..... quicked a lot of dogs in my day.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

OK. I bought the only thing Walgreens had which was called "Wound Seal" and it was a brown powder. I took her for a walk to see what she'd do and if it would bleed again and sure enough, it bled pretty badly. As soon as we got home I rinsed her foot in hot water and applied the Wound Seal. I think maybe it stings a bit (the package said it might) but other than that she still doesn't show any sign that my destroying her nail is causing her much issue. 

Had no idea they bleed like this. I'll try extra hard not to make this mistake again....:-(


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, it’s essentially a vein that you cut. must have gotten her good. good for her to not make a fuss.... even tho she didn’t react, i would do some extra foot handling with high value rewards, several times before your next nail trimming session.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

She finally lay down in a position where I could take pics. The bleeding has stopped but the quick is pretty easy to see....man, I did get it good. You can see her other, untrimmed nails in the photo. I guess her nail length was fine, she keeps them pretty worn down by running daily, I guess I was just trying to be proactive (and her front nails did need trimming). I swear I barely clipped any length off, but it looks so bad.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve been a groomer for over 40 years. When I cut nails, I take off a little bit at a time, kind of whittle them down. Then I dremel. My GSD Scarlet won’t let me use toenail clippers at all, so I have to shorten them with the dremel.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Ouchie. Hope she gets better soon! Always was paranoid about that happening when I do nails (not very often).


----------

